# How to get that Kim K. highlight



## User67 (Mar 17, 2011)

Any suggestions on what products to use to get that pretty Kim K. highlighted look?

  	http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i195/Nyla2120/Kimsmokey.jpg

  	Right now I am using BE Well Rested to achieve this, but sometimes it can go a little yellow/ashy so I want to try some different products. I think I like the idea of a powder. I'm oily, so I don't want to use creams or anything to shimmery. Thanks


----------



## Honey&LemonGirl (Mar 17, 2011)

Actually, I believe Kim's highlight is mostly concealer. Like she extends the undereye concealer onto the tops of her cheekbone area, etc.

  	Here's a pic:


----------



## User67 (Mar 17, 2011)

This is a great pic! It shows exactly what she does! I read her blog on a daily basis, I wonder how I missed this? Thanks so much!



Honey&LemonGirl said:


> Actually, I believe Kim's highlight is mostly concealer. Like she extends the undereye concealer onto the tops of her cheekbone area, etc.
> 
> Here's a pic:


----------

